
U.S. To Collect Social Media Data of Immigrants, Certain Citizens - _zie
http://fortune.com/2017/09/26/social-media-immigrants/
======
DrScump
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=social%20immigrants&sort=byDat...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=social%20immigrants&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story)

